# Big Al's $5 MIR per bucket.



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Just wondering if anybody has received the $5 MIR for the purchase of Instant Ocean Salt during the boxing week?

I mailed mine on 12/30/2013 and when I tried to check for the status of my rebate on www.inmarrebates.com I could not track my claim. I know in the past, people have been complaining that they never got the $5 MIR.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

HI I sent mind in the same date as your for 6buckets .I still have not received anything yet.Still waiting.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

nothing yet here.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the reason why I do not believe in their mail in rebate, for me its a big bullshit and waste of time. For the last five years, I only receive once, I suppose its luck.

Let it marineland or instant ocean, its the same story


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah I guess... Too bad CanadaCorals was too far from where I live. It would have been worth driving there and pay the discounted price on the spot. At least I know that I don't have to rely on BigAl's MIR thing.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Didn't receive mine but I didn't think I would either.

When I was filling it out, it specifically says that the form could not be duplicated. Big Als only had photocopies of the form.


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

*$5 mir*

Mailed in Dec and haven't received one penny. I do not expect getting money back.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I also mailed mine in December and have not received anything. It also cost us stamps to mail it too!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

what was the timeframe they gave for the refund?

if it passes, then action is required. I will most definitely call them once their time frame is up.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

6-8 weeks to get it


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

liz said:


> 6-8 weeks to get it


i'll give it 2 more weeks, and then they can expect my call


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

PACMAN said:


> i'll give it 2 more weeks, and then they can expect my call


I tried calling them but they kept getting automated machine asking me to enter a US Zip code otherwise it would not let me go further with the call. Ended up giving up and started this thread. Even their website is useless.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dcskmy said:


> I tried calling them but they kept getting automated machine asking me to enter a US Zip code otherwise it would not let me go further with the call. Ended up giving up and started this thread. Even their website is useless.


give em a fake zip so you can talk to someone?


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

*Response*

Here's what I got following an email inquiry:

"Dear Consumer,

We are unable to locate you in our system. Please allow 8 to 12 weeks for processing. If it has already been the 8 to 12 weeks and you have copies of your original submission, please either email them back or fax to 336-631-2902 in the attention of Rebate Research. Once received, it will be forwarded to the manufacturer for research."

Anybody able to track the status from the website???


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

dcskmy said:


> Here's what I got following an email inquiry:
> 
> "Dear Consumer,
> 
> ...


get the same thing.

So on my coupon that Big Als handed out, it says rebate form may not be duplicated. If this is the reason why we are not getting our refund, then this issue should be taken up with Big Als, as that photocopy was all I was given. They were misleading us customers in this case.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

anyone get their salt rebate yet?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I sent it and forgot about it. will get something (10) good, will not get not big deal, since knew ahead that all this stuff is a scam

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

sig said:


> I sent it and forgot about it. will get something (10) good, will not get not big deal, since knew ahead that all this stuff is a scam


Yes I agree that is why I cannot be bother with those rebates, even marineland is the same bullshit. I told those guys at BA/Mississauga and the guy told me this is the first time he is hearing about it, what a joke.


----------



## dcskmy (Mar 8, 2013)

So I emailed Inmar back with the proof of purchase etc last Thursday. I just got an email confirmation today that the rebates have been processed and I should be getting them in 4 weeks.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

thx for that update!


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

Lesson learned....


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Update: I got back a response today via snail mail!

It said my submission was not valid as I did not have the UPC code written on the offer form and that I can resubmit with the card I received from them plus the UPC code. 

This must be a way for them to make people jump through hoops so that you just give up. 

Knowing that these companies give any excuse to reject rebate forms, I don't see how I could've possibly not filled out the the code, especially since it's also provided on the form as well.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

guys!!! I just got mine!!!! HURRAY!


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I got mine finally.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I just got one out of my two rebates, after having to contact them via their online form, followed by email, followed by emailing them again with a copy of my rebate form and receipt.

So shall I call it a 50:50 chance hit and miss?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goffebeans said:


> Update: I got back a response today via snail mail!
> 
> It said my submission was not valid as I did not have the UPC code written on the offer form and that I can resubmit with the card I received from them plus the UPC code.
> 
> ...


I got the same. I never expected to get anything anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

